# Shad in Richmond



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

I went out to the James with my dad today to see if the shad had arrived with all this warm weather, we caught a few but the huge schools havn't showed up yet but they should be running by next weekend


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea, I went out to the appomattox and it was slow. One more week and we should be set.


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up fellas. I was thinking about going yesterday but figured the water might be high and muddy. I will definately have to give it a go next weekend. Just hope I can get there before the crowds do.
Thanks again for the report.


----------



## Putty (Jun 29, 2009)

Zinger said:


> I went out to the James with my dad today to see if the shad had arrived with all this warm weather, we caught a few but the huge schools havn't showed up yet but they should be running by next weekend


Where did you go on the James? I live in Richmond as well.


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

what do you do with shad? seriously, i'm not from here.


----------



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

Putty said:


> Where did you go on the James? I live in Richmond as well.


We fished ancarrow's just to see if they were here yet and hooked into one on accident and then went to 14th street and got a few bigger ones


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Filly, 


Some people eat them, but most people (everyone I know) just catch and release. They are good fighting fish and alot of fun. Shad have been called the poor man's tarpon. I will be making my way up there real soon with my fly rod and canoe.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Shad = catfish bait. Hands down one of the best baits for them. That and the pure enjoyment of catching them.


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

cool. i always thought of shad as "small minnows." didn't know they got big enough to actually catch them with hook and line.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

filly said:


> cool. i always thought of shad as "small minnows." didn't know they got big enough to actually catch them with hook and line.


As far as I know American Shad are illigal to keep in the james and bay tribs but Hickory Shad aren't
You can keep them in the Nottaway River Chowan and, Blackwater R, 
Any one know any different?


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

becareful keeping shad. Hickory, american, and gizzard all run together ( I think, Could be wrong) all 3 have different regulations and the americans are illegal to keep. On a side note, they are some of the best catfish bait you can find. Last year I was catching some pushing a modest 5lbs and possibly 7lbs, but you know how fish look bigger when you are catching them.


----------



## bkessler61 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yo Frakuss maybe we can get them Saturday afternoon.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Emmmmm shad roe and eggs...A Mans breakfast.


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

Yea Eaglesfan I'm with you the roe and eggs. Kinda a double eggs breakfast.
I all ready BK just give me a call and let me know what time you want meet.
You can just come by the house and we'll leave from here if ya like.


----------



## LKSalty (Jun 19, 2007)

*Shad regulations*



filly said:


> what do you do with shad? seriously, i'm not from here.



:fishing:

There are several kinds of Shad and also Herring that are not easy to tell apart. 

Hickory and American Shad are catch and release only in Virginia and carry a big fine and a personal conference with the " JUDGE " !!! So unless you have alot of money and plenty of vacation days FORGET IT.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Are both shad regulated? I thought only the American shads are regulated...thx


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

you can keep hickory shad on the james below the fall line 14st bridge shad are regulated by vmrc thay are good cat fish/rock fish bait


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*???*

Anyone know of any decent shad/herring or any showing up at Walkers Dam? (Ed Allens).


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Bonito6t9 said:


> Anyone know of any decent shad/herring or any showing up at Walkers Dam? (Ed Allens).


Yea same here, but don't usually here much on this site for some reason. Last I heard, they had just started (but I take the source with a grain of salt, lol), but with the Dam off-limits, it's a little different anymore. Like to get some roe put up, and bait for later.. Bonito, you ever get the notion, shoot me a PM.... I may ride down this afternoon, just for the ride and intel.

White Shad, you _can't_ keep. Hickory's, what would you want to, and Alewives (or "Mud" Shad) is what you want for Cats


----------

